# Learning Arabic



## prince_charming (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi,

I am currently considering to come to Egypt for a while to learn Arabic. I know bits and pieces of it but i want to learn more..Could anyone recommend me any good Arabic schools in either Cairo or Alex?I would like to meet locals as well where i can practice my Egyptian dialect

P.C


----------



## mnamino (Apr 5, 2008)

Fajr Center for the Arabic Language
this schoole very Good to Study Modern Satandard Arabic and Cheaper than other Centers

but if you want to Study Egyptian Colloquial Arabic I advice you to Have a Privat Arabic teacher for non Speakers


----------

